# Won't come inside!



## Gulliver (Aug 10, 2012)

Gulliver is just over a year and has a rotten habit now of coming when called but standing at the back door and will not come inside, even with bribes of food!!! If I step out on the deck to get him he plays a game of "you can't catch me" it does not happen every time, no real pattern to it!! I will walk away he will whine at the window or door...I will walk back open the door and he will do the same thing... looks at me but will not come in! HELP!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Obedience training. Sounds like a little lack of respect :-[ on his part. 
Something like this http://www.happy-dog-obedience.com/


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Gulliver is playing a game that I call "Ding Dong Dash". My Willie boy will sometimes play that game, too. I think they just want you to come outside and play with them. Not ready to come in... Want you to come OUT! Vizslas get bored sometimes if they are outside alone. Willie most often hunts out in the yard, but also makes it very clear when he's bored and wants a playmate. LOL! The only solution is to go out there and play with him! A good game of fetch will tire him out and then he'll be ready to come in. 

_Or, as datacan suggests, a little more obedience work might be in order. _


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Open the door and don't pander to him. 

Just open the door and when he comes to the door walk away and leave it open. 

He will then come in. It is the simple fact that when he stands by the door you are pandering to him and he has won.


----------

